# Mitsubishi L75-A94 LaserVue



## buzzard767 (Aug 27, 2011)

The A94 is the most under rated, or should I say non rated, display of 2011 and I like it second only to the Elite.

On/Off contrast black level is .003 fL, down from .008 on the 2010 A91.
Peak white output calibrated in the Advanced modes is 30 fL, up from 21 last year.
Better 3D than any Plasma or LCD.
Excellent Gamma and Grayscale for a 2p system. There was a problem with the GS controls but that has been fixed as of yesterday with the release of FW V46_13_03.
3D CMS works well although minimum Blue dE is about 2.0, same as last year.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you own one or did you calibrate one Buzz? Mitsubishi sets are the most underrated displays out there in my opinion.


----------



## buzzard767 (Aug 27, 2011)

mechman said:


> Do you own one or did you calibrate one Buzz? Mitsubishi sets are the most underrated displays out there in my opinion.


I own an A94 which is a replacement for an A91 with a strange screen defect. The A94 screens are totally different but highly reflective. I'm afraid that the lack of interest, especially in light of larger and larger LCD panels, might take Mitsubishi out of the DLP business before too long but that's progress. The display itself calibrates well enough that I don't really need the video processor I have in front of it. I have had the A94 for seven weeks and reported the Grayscale control malfunction six weeks ago. Wouldn't it be nice if Panasonic, Samsung, and Sharp responded so quickly and effectively. Unless similar sized OLED screens priced less than about eight thousand dollars appear withing three years I'll be keeping the LaserVue at least that long. 

I've had reservations about contrast with DLP technology. The A94 at .003fL on/off MLL is very nice but with light bouncing around inside the box the simultaneous contrast is not in the same league with a good Plasma. The VT30 and especially the LCD Elite kick DLP butt in that department but then again I recorded a very high contrast Lady Gaga special a couple weeks ago and I'm happy enough with the dynamic range that I'm using it as a showpiece for 1080i content.


----------



## jdr93 (Jan 8, 2012)

isn't the inside of the a94 coated black, to prevent the "light bouncing inside the box" problem?
i saw the a91 a year ago and was really surprised at how bad it was, is the 94 significantly better?
and you note you use the 94 as a showpiece for 1080i, is not good enough for 1080P?

thanks for your comments. i don't know how much longer my rp mitsu will be around.

john


----------



## buzzard767 (Aug 27, 2011)

jdr93 said:


> isn't the inside of the a94 coated black, to prevent the "light bouncing inside the box" problem?
> i saw the a91 a year ago and was really surprised at how bad it was, is the 94 significantly better?
> and you note you use the 94 as a showpiece for 1080i, is not good enough for 1080P?
> 
> ...


Hi John. I don't know what color the innards are but flat black would be appropriate. I've seen posts where folks have opened up their DLPs and lined the inside with non reflective cloth. Anyway, in my case, using an Accupel signal generator to measure black, there is a thin little strip on the left side of the pattern which is slightly above black and composes about 1% of the screen. In that scenario black measures .007 foot Lamberts. When I turn brightness down a couple of clicks to crush the strip the new measurement is .003. This undesirable DLP trait yields low simultaneous contrast as can be measured with patterns yet it doesn't "appear" that way when watching actual content. In my heart I know that if I could split the signal and watch the new Elite LCD side by side with the A94 I would probably be disappointed. Despite that, and on to my 1080i comment, I have several ditties recorded on a ComCast cable box that are high in contrast and I use them to show people what a calibrated TV should look like. The latest is a Lady Gaga holiday special with lots of black and some fascinating lighting effects. It's very impressive.

I'll most likely be keeping my LV for a few years but if I was in the market for a new display I'd wait for the reports on the 2012 Panasonic GT and VT series plasmas. They won't have Elite blacks but I believe previous color and brightness issues are going to be substantially reduced and more than a few dollars can be saved as well.


----------



## jdr93 (Jan 8, 2012)

thanks buzz, but i want a 73" or 75" picture. the 85" would have pixels which were too large and the 65" picture would be much smaller than the 73" i have now. my current picture from the three crt guns is excellent, no visible pixels of course, bright enough for a lit room (better dark), but not 1080p, only i.

but your comment


> there is a thin little strip on the left side of the pattern


 concerns me. does that indicate the picture is pushed over to the right a bit?

john


----------



## buzzard767 (Aug 27, 2011)

jdr93 said:


> thanks buzz, but i want a 73" or 75" picture. the 85" would have pixels which were too large and the 65" picture would be much smaller than the 73" i have now. my current picture from the three crt guns is excellent, no visible pixels of course, bright enough for a lit room (better dark), but not 1080p, only i.
> 
> but your comment concerns me. does that indicate the picture is pushed over to the right a bit?
> 
> john


I am fortunate in that my A94 has very good geometry. The just above black strip is part of the pattern and does not affect black level measurements on non DLP displays. It is very unobtrusive and can be used to set Brightness properly before taking the Minimum Light Level reading.


----------



## Pannus (Jan 11, 2012)

Mits has a great product here.


----------



## cleveland plasma (Aug 16, 2011)

^^^ They sure do, however thin is in and the love is just not there as much as it used to be.


----------



## Earthtime:3978 (Jan 13, 2012)

I've heard nothing but good things about the Mits Laservu. I would like to see one in action. Mits also made the best CRT rear projection sets, ever.:bigsmile:


----------



## jdr93 (Jan 8, 2012)

Earthtime:3978 said:


> I've heard nothing but good things about the Mits Laservu. I would like to see one in action. Mits also made the best CRT rear projection sets, ever.:bigsmile:


yes, agreed, i have the 73" rp crt. only 1080i though with no hdmi, so quite long in the tooth. had to have the video amplifiers rebuilt a few years back and was told then that when a gun finally went there would be no chance of a replacement. an extraordinary pixel free picture.

john


----------



## randy316 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi - a new A94 owner here - haven't been entirely through the manual yet - have skimmed it but will study more later (also the supplemental) perhaps you guys could answer this question. I saw a lot of stuff explaining the software updates using the USB port with downloaded software. I've connected to my wi-fi at home - will it let me download directly to the set and save all that bother?


----------



## hgoed (Mar 22, 2010)

I believe, as long as you are connected to the net, you should be able to update directly. I don't have your model, but my Mitsu updates with no hassle at all.


----------



## randy316 (Feb 21, 2012)

great - thanks


----------

